

Autonomous Cars Now Expressly Allowed on Nevada Highways - Yana_Convelife
http://yanasblog.posterous.com/autonomous-cars-now-expressly-allowed-on-neva

======
tzs
That is not correct. They won't be allowed until regulations are developed and
approved, licensing requirements are devoloped, and someone then actually gets
a license. All that has happened is that a law has been passed that sets in
motion the development and implementation of such regulations and licensing.

~~~
Yana_Convelife
You are absolutely right and I do acknowledge that fact in the blog post. But
legally it is now permitted as long as you comply with the regulations, which
as you note do not exist yet.

